# Mirror-less is killing the DSLR



## Ozarker (Nov 8, 2016)

:
http://promuser.com/markets/global-digital-camera-market-share-report-part-2-types


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2016)

I think we know the situation. DSLR's are going fast, and in another hundred years, they may be gone.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like mirrorless is eating into the compact share, not into "mirrorslappers," which gained in 2015.

Hey, AvTvM, did you see that?


----------



## LDS (Nov 8, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Looks like mirrorless is eating into the compact share, not into "mirrorslappers," which gained in 2015.



And that was in 2015 - let's see what happens in 2016 when many new models - including many best sellers updates - have been released.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 8, 2016)

Mirrorless cameras will boom in sales, because I'll be buying an M5! :-*

Seriously though, when good mirrorless cameras become cheaper then equivalent DSLRs, the their sales will take off.
I really think good mirrorless cameras are just too expensive.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 8, 2016)

Any sales comparison that doesn't include the world's best selling cameras (ie the Fuji Instax line) lacks authority.

This is from last christmas - http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/12/31/amazons-best-selling-camera-item-this-holiday-was...film

I'm sure this year's sales volume will be even better, and I suspect the only reason digital sales are down is because everyone is buying Instax cameras.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillsilly, you've really hit on something here. That plot is headed to infinity and that's a lot of cameras; should kill all the others in one short decade. Perhaps by extrapolation it could be used to predict the return of planet X and Armageddon. Then all sales of all cameras will simply cease. Time to unload your gear boys and girls!

Jack


----------



## TeT (Nov 8, 2016)

The mirror slapper will die when the mirrorless can replace it... Not until... #BIF #anythingmovingfasterthanawalk #smallfastLqualitydedicatedlenses


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 8, 2016)

Mirrorless cameras are most certainly killing DSLRs - unless phones have a mirror system I don't know of...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2016)

It always seems to come back to wide versus telephoto. The present mirror slappers seem fine for the big whites and a small camera is actually a disadvantage. So unless they shrink the lenses, what's the point.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, as has been said here, when the mirrorless system can actually replace the DSLR in every situation, then the DSLR will be a thing of the past, and in my own view, that will be fine.

But I think the current general crop of mirrorless are targeting the biggest sales, hobbyist, amateur, general condition shooting.

I don't see any mirrorless system currently and for a decade to come that even remotely looks as though it can/will replace the Canon 1Dx II or the Nikon D5.

My Sony RX1R is an absolutely great little Camera, but it's horses for courses, general shooting, inconspicuous street photography etc.

When I finally receive my Hasselblad X1D I have no doubt it will be a wonderful Camera, for certain conditions, it may replace in many situations my 5DsR, but even the X1D will have it's limits and they can be reached pretty quickly, like most cameras.

I think the DSLR is going to be around for another 20 years or so, no need to panic just yet.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillsilly said:


> Any sales comparison that doesn't include the world's best selling cameras (ie the Fuji Instax line) lacks authority.
> 
> This is from last christmas - http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/12/31/amazons-best-selling-camera-item-this-holiday-was...film
> 
> I'm sure this year's sales volume will be even better, and I suspect the only reason digital sales are down is because everyone is buying Instax cameras.



Come on man. That's an instant film camera.


----------

